# Upgrade help



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

My bike is fitted with 105 and I want to upgrade. Should I get Ultegra SL or Dura Ace (7800). Cant afford the 7900 (new stuff)

Is there much difference in the 7800 Dura ace vs. ultegra sl?
thanks


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Is there much difference in the 7800 Dura ace vs. ultegra sl?


Basically just weight and finish.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

any idea of the weight difference?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, and warranty too. Ultegra 1 year; Dura Ace 3 year.



> any idea of the weight difference?


Depends on the component. Some are very close. Look on weightweenies for the components you're considering replacing.

For instance, Ultegra SL compact (172.5), with BB: 811 g. Dura Ace standard (172.5), with BB: 738 g Couldn't find a listing for the standard Ultegra SL crank.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Oh, and warranty too. Ultegra 1 year; Dura Ace 3 year.
> 
> Depends on the component. Some are very close. Look on weightweenies for the components you're considering replacing.
> 
> For instance, Ultegra SL compact (172.5), with BB: 811 g. Dura Ace standard (172.5), with BB: 738 g *Couldn't find a listing for the standard Ultegra SL crank*.


788 g's including the BB.
Most weights are listed in Shimano's specs:
http://bike.shimano.com/


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Couldn't find a listing for the standard Ultegra SL crank.


...On the weightweenie site. I'm less inclined to believe claimed weights, although Shimano's typically seem to be closer to actual than a lot of other companies (cough - FSA, Oval Concepts - cough).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> ...On the weightweenie site. I'm less inclined to believe claimed weights, although Shimano's typically seem to be closer to actual than a lot of other companies (cough - FSA, Oval Concepts - cough).


Understood. I plead guilty to more times than not thinking that within +/- 3-5% (depending on component) of most listed weights is 'close enough'. Needless to say, I don't hang out in WW's forums.  

To the OP: You don't say much about your current bike set up beyond the 105 group. If you're still running OEM wheels on a bike equipped with 105, that upgrade may benefit you more performance wise than an upgrade to Ulltegra or DA. IMO, of course.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I have a Madone 4.5 with bontrager race wheels. All components are 105 except the rear derailer which is an ultegra.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm trying to sell my 7800 at the end of the season off my madone 6.9 if anyone is interested. Ryan M I sent you a private Message, don't know if you got it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RyanM said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have a Madone 4.5 with bontrager race wheels. All components are 105 except the rear derailer which is an ultegra.


PezCycling News did a bit on those wheels and quoted the weight as 1660 g's.
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5569&status=True
Pretty low considering the 4.5's price point. 
Without searching too long I found a Neuvation wheelset spec'd at 1490 g's (manufacturers claimed weight) for about $350. Only you can decide whether or not it's worth $350 to save 170 g's (about 6 ounces) - and clearly there are other choices. I think if you upgrade to even Ultegra SL it'll cost you about $150 more to lose _maybe_ 200 g's.

Just a FYI.. Nashbar is having a 20% off any five items today only (7/23). Can't help with the Neuvation wheels, but components are pretty cheap - if you choose that route.


----------



## Saltybiker (Jun 14, 2007)

My Bontrager Race Wheels are around 1860g, not 1660g.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for the replies


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Saltybiker said:


> My Bontrager Race Wheels are around 1860g, not 1660g.


I'm not doubting you, I just quoted from the PezCycle article. Your number sounds closer to what I'd expect to find on a bike in the 4.5's price range. My Tarmac Comp has RS-10's that weigh about 1850.

Easton EA-70's weigh about 1650 and go for around $360. And Neuvations were previously mentioned. Either way, IMO a wheelset is going to get you more for your money than component upgrades.


----------



## Saltybiker (Jun 14, 2007)

No sweat, the article is actually on the Race Lite wheels. I just wanted to give the OP a real life weight. And for whatever it's worth, wheels would certainly be the way to go.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Saltybiker said:


> No sweat, the article is actually on the Race Lite wheels. I just wanted to give the OP a real life weight. And for whatever it's worth, wheels would certainly be the way to go.


No, it's good you caught that. The Bontrager site doesn't even list the Race wheels.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

If you are looking to maximize your dollar, I'd opt for Ultegra SL. The weight and performance of both 6600 Ultegra SL and 7800 Dura-Ace is very, very close. I am near complete on upgrading from my 105 gruppo to a full 7800 Dura-Ace gruppo; I am waiting on the arrival of my crankset, bottom bracket and have yet to purchase pedals. Jumping from 105 to Dura-Ace has been mind blowing; I can't believe just how precise and smooth the Dura-Ace components are...I'd argue they are worth every penny.

On a few occasions, I have had the opportunity to ride Ultegra and Ultegra SL bikes as well; as great as Dura-Ace is, Ultegra SL is not far behind. The biggest notices were in the drivetrain; the chain and cassette don't shift quite as smoothly as Dura-Ace, nor do the shifters sequence through the gears as fluidly. When you shift an Ultegra or Ultegra SL bike, you get more response, noise and/or feedback from your drivetrain that a shift is being made. I wouldn't call Ultegra bad or clunky, however my Dura-Ace chain, cassette and shifters make shifts quieter and smoother.

I won't know for another week, how different the Dura-Ace crankset will be, however I am expecting smoother shifting between the 53 ring and 39, as well as a stiffer crank arm for increased efficiency. When I upgraded from my 105 crankset, I scored a 6600 Ultegra crankset with 7700 Dura-Ace chain rings; immediately I noticed infinitely quicker and smoother front shifting as well as greater ease of turning the crankset...they are way stiffer! I hope I am as amazed with my 7800 Dura-Ace crankset!

The look and finish of my Dura-Ace gruppo is amazing; I love the dark metal polished finish...it goes great with my metal finish Deda stem, handlebar and pewter Chris King spacers and stem cap. The shifting is crisp, and smooth, while the chain and cassette keep rotational noise to an absolute minimum. The shift/brake levers feel amazing in my hand, after 4+ months of learning how to set them right. I am yet to feel a braking system that actuates as smoothly as 7800 Dura-Ace; the calipers are as stiff as should be and the levers effortlessly and smoothly pull cable. The front derailleur shifts amazingly quick and smooth; that upgrade gave me greater feel in my front shift lever and a much quicker shift over my 105 front derailleur. All that being said, I don't think I would like my bike any less if I had a full Ultegra SL gruppo.


----------

